# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  Prince William belongs to Indian mtDNA haplogroup R30b

## Maciamo

It's all over the news. Prince William, the heir to the British throne, has some Indian blood, inherited through his his great-great-great-great-great grandmother, Eliza Newark. She was the housekeeper of Theodore Forbes (1788-1820), a Scot who worked for the East India Company in the port city of Surat in the early 19th century. They had three children together, one of whom became the matrilineal ancestor of Princess Diana.

William's Indian genetic heritage was revealed after he took a test with BritainDNA, a new DNA testing company offering products similar to FTDNA and 23andMe. Only William's mtDNA was found to be South Asian. Hardly any trace of autosomal Indian ancestry remained after seven generations since Eliza Newark. Theoretically he should have inherited approximately 1% of each of his ancestor at the 7th generation. This is a good illustration of how the DNA of some of our ancestors is lost, while the DNA from other ancestors is overrepresented.

William's mtDNA is a extremely rare haplogroup known as R30b. Among some 65,000 individuals tested for mtDNA around the world, only 14 people of them were found to belong in this haplogroup, all in India except one in Nepal.

R30a and R30, sister branches of R30b, are also entirely South Asian in origin. However that is mostly because South Asia is undersampled compared to Western countries. In a region with 1.5 billion inhabitants even 1% of all lineages within South Asia would still translate in tens of millions of people.

----------


## nordicwarrior

I saw this breaking news too Maciamo. But I knew about the maternal connection already. I assumed it was common knowledge.

Weird...

----------


## Knovas

Autosomal tests made by companies like this are probably very bad to estimate admixture proportions. It would be interesting to see a full genome interpretation made by Dodecad or Eurogenes.

Possibly, if abnormal South Asian levels don't show up, he will have increased West Asian ancestry compared to his host population, since South Asian is mostly West Asian-like.

----------


## kamani

He should go back to India.

----------


## Kardu

And apart from that Eliza might have Armenian roots as well. 

http://www.telegraphindia.com/113061...y_17010140.jsp

----------


## Knovas

Her paternal line could be typically Armenian, because we only know about the MtDNA.

----------


## albanopolis

> He should go back to India.


He is a good boy and I wish I could have a beer with him( I agree to pay for it). But genetically speaking he is far, far away from being Anglo-Sakson. I don't know his fathers genetic roots ( I appologise for my ignorance), but phenotypically prince Charls does not look Anglo either. So, one thing can be said for sure: English princes are not English. There are a lot of conservatives in England, and this news, its not a good one for the Kingdom. I could explain now the love of Princes Diana for dark skined boyfriends. She was actually one of them. Even though camuflaged this news will hover in minds of a lot of English.

----------


## Barantes

No royalty from anywhere in Europe is specifically from one area, European Royalty are all mixed up. I doubt Princess Diana loved dark skinned people because she had some Indian ancestry.

----------


## LeBrok

> He is a good boy and I wish I could have a beer with him( I agree to pay for it). But genetically speaking he is far, far away from being Anglo-Sakson. I don't know his fathers genetic roots ( I appologise for my ignorance), but phenotypically prince Charls does not look Anglo either. So, one thing can be said for sure: English princes are not English. There are a lot of conservatives in England, and this news, its not a good one for the Kingdom. I could explain now the love of Princes Diana for dark skined boyfriends. She was actually one of them. Even though camuflaged this news will hover in minds of a lot of English.


Your ignorance and jumping to conclusions is just scary.




> No royalty from anywhere in Europe is specifically from one area, European Royalty are all mixed up. I doubt Princess Diana loved dark skinned people because she had some Indian ancestry.


Exactly, on both.

----------


## albanopolis

> Your ignorance and jumping to conclusions is just scary.
> 
> 
> Exactly, on both.


Enlighten me please, I need help, what conclusions are scary? It could be scary, I am not deniyng it, I am just lazy to research about prince Charls roots. If you think about my conclusion for princes Diana I am reminding you an English proverb: " Birds of a feather, flying together". So she dark blood and she was looking for the same. Naturaly, its the biological call, silent but powerfool that pushed her that way. This is my conclusion, I could be wrong, but I can be wright too.

----------


## albanopolis

> No royalty from anywhere in Europe is specifically from one area, European Royalty are all mixed up. I doubt Princess Diana loved dark skinned people because she had some Indian ancestry.


I agree, but the mixture is Blue in almost all of them.

----------


## albanopolis

> He should go back to India.


I disagree with you! That is too extreme! But I think from now and on he should wear a Turban.

----------


## LeBrok

> Enlighten me please, I need help, what conclusions are scary? It could be scary, I am not deniyng it, I am just lazy to research about prince Charls roots. If you think about my conclusion for princes Diana I am reminding you an English proverb: " Birds of a feather, flying together". So* she dark blood* and she was looking for the same. Naturaly, its the biological call, silent but powerfool that pushed her that way. This is my conclusion, I could be wrong, but I can be wright too.


Dark blond made her South Asian, and attracted to Arabs? (as per birds of feather, and what would make black man wanting white girls, and vice versa? Anti-birds of feather?)
On more serious note, as Maciamo mentioned she might have about 2% Indian autosomal DNA. We don't know even if any of this is in sex department, to make any amount of attraction preferences! But somehow you concluded that obviously it did.
Furthermore, when it comes to sexuality, not only color of skin or hair can be afrodisiac (usually it doesn't matter as long as skin and hair is healthy), there are more powerful elements of attraction in traits of character, intelligence, sense of humor or effort and kindness, to throw few (and it works more for women than men). It always takes all array of sexual elements all together to build a strong long lasting attraction.
Again you disregarded all sexual spectrum of attraction and concentrated only on skin color. It is so unimaginative and narrow minded that it is scary!
Do you have any information on how she selected him for a partner? Otherwise you picked the worst conclusion available.




> I think from now and on he should wear a Turban.


 Is this your sense of humor, or you destin people based on 1% of DNA? Besides, what cultural phenomenon as turban have to do with DNA?
Can you tell us what destiny is in your cards for yourself based on Y-dna? And in this case it is whooping 2%!

----------


## LeBrok

> He should go back to India.


And where should you go to?
If one percent of DNA makes you attached to the land, I'm not sure how many people would stay where they live right now? Most would need to chop themselves to pieces and spread around continents, to be where all their ancestors were.
I hope that you realize than 6 generations back, everybody had 64 grand,...,grand mothers and fathers, and we are only 200 years back. It takes miracle to have them from one region.

----------


## albanopolis

> Dark blond made her South Asian, and attracted to Arabs? (as per birds of feather, and what would make black man wanting white girls, and vice versa? Anti-birds of feather?)
> On more serious note, as Maciamo mentioned she might have about 2% Indian autosomal DNA. We don't know even if any of this is in sex department, to make any amount of attraction preferences! But somehow you concluded that obviously it did.
> Furthermore, when it comes to sexuality, not only color of skin or hair can be afrodisiac (usually it doesn't matter as long as skin and hair is healthy), there are more powerful elements of attraction in traits of character, intelligence, sense of humor or effort and kindness, to throw few (and it works more for women than men). It always takes all array of sexual elements all together to build a strong long lasting attraction.
> Again you disregarded all sexual spectrum of attraction and concentrated only on skin color. It is so unimaginative and narrow minded that it is scary!
> Do you have any information on how she selected him for a partner? Otherwise you picked the worst conclusion available.
> 
> Is this your sense of humor, or you destin people based on 1% of DNA? Besides, what cultural phenomenon as turban have to do with DNA?
> Can you tell us what destiny is in your cards for yourself based on Y-dna? And in this case it is whooping 2%!


HERETAGE laws say that its all possible of Prince having an Indian girl, which will be throned as Queen of England. Its not like more white generations pass the thinner the indian side will get. Its like shafling cards, the bad card is always there, even if you have 100 white cards. As more generation pass the probability of having indian baby decreses, but never diminishes. In America they have an expression"If you go black, you don't come back". I think they have a reason for saying that. 
The turban thing was a joke. The Prince is my favorite. If I was a PRINCE , I will do a hell of stupid things. He is a genuine person that deserves respect. The Indian thing is not his making.

----------


## kamani

> And where should you go to?
> If one percent of DNA makes you attached to the land, I'm not sure how many people would stay where they live right now? Most would need to chop themselves to pieces and spread around continents, to be where all their ancestors were.
> I hope that you realize than 6 generations back, everybody had 64 grand,...,grand mothers and fathers, and we are only 200 years back. It takes miracle to have them from one region.


chill-out dude, it was a joke. How can you take seriously deporting William to India because he is "Indian". lol

----------


## Luan

> HERETAGE laws say that its all possible of Prince having an Indian girl, which will be throned as Queen of England. Its not like more white generations pass the thinner the indian side will get. Its like shafling cards, the bad card is always there, even if you have 100 white cards. As more generation pass the probability of having indian baby decreses, but never diminishes. In America they have an expression"If you go black, you don't come back". I think they have a reason for saying that. 
> The turban thing was a joke. The Prince is my favorite. If I was a PRINCE , I will do a hell of stupid things. He is a genuine person that deserves respect. The Indian thing is not his making.


You are writing a lot of nonsense.

----------


## albanopolis

> You are writing a lot of nonsense.


O.K :Good Job:

----------


## albanopolis

> You are writing a lot of nonsense.


Who do you think is making sense anyway?

----------


## albanopolis

> You are writing a lot of nonsense.


I don't think you are getting the essence of this big news!!!? Its all a big joke! When there is a good joke, there is laugh.

----------


## LeBrok

> chill-out dude, it was a joke. How can you take seriously deporting William to India because he is "Indian". lol





> I don't think you are getting the essence of this big news!!!? Its all a big joke! When there is a good joke, there is laugh.


Cool. 
By now you should know that written word don't convey these type of jokes or sarcasm very well. Use context or smiley faces next time.

----------


## LeBrok

> The Prince is my favorite..


I don't care for royals at all. They are the artifacts of long gone feudal era. They don't mean anything in politics or economy these days and only parade around for some simple folks enjoyment and fanfare. Honestly not much better than other reality shows. If I were a prince I would abdicate long time ago from all the shame, unimportance, buffoonery, titulary inheritance, stupid court etiquette, and costumes with ribbons and undeserved medals, which make them look like pine tree on Christmas.
Peace out.

----------


## Degredado

Well this little irony should make things awkward for racist/xenophobic British people... ethnic people in the UK will forever be able to retort "your future king is part paki! [sic]"

----------


## Jackson

Not surprising, they are a really mixed bag like most royals.

----------


## hope

> ethnic people in the UK will forever be able to retort "your future king is part paki! [sic]"



I certainly hope not as, that is a rather derogatory term.

----------


## hope

> He should go back to India.


And as we all know, every single Canadian grew from the Canadian soil, and not one by way of "migrations"  :Useless:

----------


## hope

> But I think from now and on he should wear a Turban.


And should those with Scandinavian ancestors like wise purchase a little hat with horns on? Or those with Welsh x-grand-parents go around carrying a large leek?! 
Silly statement .

----------


## hope

> when it comes to sexuality, not only color of skin or hair can be afrodisiac (usually it doesn't matter as long as skin and hair is healthy), there are more powerful elements of attraction in traits of character, intelligence, sense of humor or effort and kindness, to throw few



Absolutely agree. 
And, as you say, this is just to throw a few factors, before even we consider the hormones or body chemicals.

----------


## hope

This news , [which will not be news in all quarters I`m sure] will make no difference whatsoever as to how people see Prince William and why should it?
Diana was very much liked by a great number of the public, this revelation makes no change to that, and again why should it? 
Those who are anti-royalists will remain so, and those who support the monarchy, will still do so.
As a matter of fact I`m not really sure what the fuss is about.

----------

